# R,E,D Wrist Gaurds.



## STichris (Dec 2, 2009)

hmm good idea u dont wanna break ur wrist like i did my first day out and have to have a operation and not be able 2 do shit for 6 months like me....ahah but anyways good idea


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

If you're referring to the soft wrist guards with no metal or hard plastic braces in them, that will not help you much. Dakine makes a hard wrist guard that doesn't have the extra brace on the back of the hand. That would be a better way to go and should fit under your gloves.

*Best style but probably won't fit under gloves:*









*Good style without the extra support on the back of the hand.*











*Soft style will not help:* (might be wrong picture)


----------



## H2O(s) (Dec 4, 2009)

Definitely invest in some hard guards. I am. I sprained my left wrist pretty bad in Telluride.


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

I just picked up the red wrist gaurds last night and haven't used them but I have the Burton impact gloves and have used them two seasons(similar protection built in). With the RED It's true they're more of a softer gaurd that allows some range of motion and they'll definately help to some degree(and better than some other gaurds I've seen). They're just fine for what I use them for. I've never seen the dakine ones but the thing I really like about the red ones is how slim they are. They fit under my gloves well compared to others. I didnt even have to size up On gloves to make em fit undernearth. As long as you get the right size that fits they can work well I'd imagine. Because at first it didn't seem very protective till I grabbed a smaller size.


----------



## yusoweird (Apr 6, 2009)

I invested in Level wrist guard glove when I started out. Once I broke the habbit of falling on my wrist, I sold them. They are worth every penny.

Level Gloves: great selection of Level snowboard gloves with BioMex wrist guards.


----------



## tschamp20 (Nov 2, 2009)

i have the dakine gloves.fell while wearing them,still hurt my wrist.just needed to learn how to fall.dont use them anymore.


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

Are the dakine ones the gaurds that only have protection on the palm side ofthe wrist? Idk bout those I've tried on a pair like that and I think my red's are better... Seriously though try on the red's at the store if you can and see for yourself. They're pretty good if u want an underglove type. whether they work for you or not depends on what kind of riding you do.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

soft guards won't help? yeah they will. hard guards are great at preventing wrist injuries and sending the shock up your arm and injuring another part of your body like your arm or shoulder. you guys should look it up.


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

Wrists are far easier to brake than the arm and tend to have complications that stick around.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2010)

mAd mOrdigan said:


> Seriously though try on the red's at the store if you can and see for yourself.


I did get these and they are nice. I'm still learning mostly how to ride. I called all of the local shops. And these were the R.E.D.'s were the number one recommended. If I mentioned the Dakine ones they didn't really have much to say. I should be going out next week and I plan on finding an instructor out there and getting an opinion too.

Thanks for the help


----------



## mAd mOrdigan (Jan 12, 2010)

Yeah, you'll definately be fine with these. If fitted correctly, It would take such a violent blow to injure your wrists.. At that point I'd worry more about a fracture somewhere else (shoulder, arm etc). I completely agree though with others that I'd rather fracture a bone than have a wrist injury with residual complications.


----------



## STichris (Dec 2, 2009)

mAd mOrdigan said:


> Yeah, you'll definately be fine with these. If fitted correctly, It would take such a violent blow to injure your wrists.. At that point I'd worry more about a fracture somewhere else (shoulder, arm etc). I completely agree though with others that I'd rather fracture a bone than have a wrist injury with residual complications.


yes it for sure sucks having broke a hand/wrist i used the reds today and the only thing that sucked is they kept coming lose and i would rather us somthing a lil stiffer also


----------



## hwa (Dec 2, 2008)

I had a pair of RED Impact Guards last year and felt they were too restrictive and bulky while wearing gloves. I understand they are known to be more compact and space efficient than others on the market, but I didn't feel comfortable with them.


----------



## Enigmatic (Feb 6, 2009)

Level gloves are legit...expensive though, I was able to get some from ebay for about $20 though, so keep an eye out for those

if you want the best...thats the way to go


----------

